# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kenge speciale dashurie.

## benseven11

Po e filloj me grandiozin Elvis Presley - Only You

----------


## benseven11

Aline" by Christophe

----------

bili99 (19-12-2014)

----------


## benseven11

Jeanette - Soy Rebelde

----------


## benseven11

CHAMPAGNE, composed by PEPPINO DI CAPRI

----------


## benseven11

Frank Sinatra - My Way

----------


## benseven11

I Hate You Then I Love You - celine dion & luciano pavarotti

----------


## benseven11

BLUE EYES-Elton John nje kenge mrekulli

----------


## benseven11

THEME FROM LIMELIGHT

----------


## benseven11

theme from a summer place

----------


## benseven11

I have a dream-ABBA
shume e bukur

----------


## benseven11

Love is Blue - André Popp
sh bukur

----------


## benseven11

Burt Bacharach - Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head
shume muzike e famshme

----------


## benseven11

Summer of '42

----------


## benseven11

NOTHING GONNA CHANGE MY LOVE FOR YOU

----------


## benseven11

FEELINGS, ROMANTIC SAX , INSTRUMENTAL

----------


## benseven11

I Can't Stop Loving You - Engelbert Humperdinck

----------


## benseven11

Engelbert Humperdinck - Quando, quando, quando‏
kengetar si sulltan lol i rrethuar me gold dhe nje harem aty

----------


## benseven11

Kjo kenge eshte HIMN I DASHURISE
Super kenge
Engelbert Humperdinck - Please release me


Ky Engelberti, mund te jete tenori me i mire amerikan i te gjitha kohrave
kenge e mrekullushme me nje harmoni perfekte

----------


## benseven11

Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love

----------


## benseven11

Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven

----------

